# How to get rid of airbag light?



## liquidforce917 (Jul 21, 2008)

i am installing new front seats in my 2003 jetta gl and noticed that when i had the passenger seat out and drove, the airbag light came on. this simulated what it would be like with the new seats in because the new ones do not have airbags. is there a way for me to have the new seats in and not have the airbag light on?


----------



## liquidforce917 (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone? i could really use some help on this.


----------



## drumoon (Nov 13, 2005)

*bump*

I would like to do the same thing with our 2000 1.8T Golf.


----------



## nhlrules8 (Apr 27, 2008)

i think this is what you're looking for http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1954862

try searching the mkiv FAQ next time


----------



## liquidforce917 (Jul 21, 2008)

try searching the mkiv FAQ next time [/QUOTE]

found that post later, thanks though.


----------



## VR6R0ME03 (Mar 30, 2011)

Remove the gauge cluster and take out the led bulb


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

VR6R0ME03 said:


> Remove the gauge cluster and take out the led bulb


 :facepalm: Very Bad Idea.
(thread's 2 months dead - you dredged it up to post that? :screwy: )

Why's that a bad idea? If anything actually fails, the driver of the vehicle would have no idea that there was a problem. 
So, when, say, a passenger is seriously injured or killed because, say, his/her belt tensioner and/or airbag fails to deploy in an accident (because there's a fault that prevents proper operation), the owner of the vehicle would be liable, because the safety restraint system wasn't working properly (and, said owner stupidly disabled the warning light.)


----------

